# Attn HVAC installers of Acadia - Good news



## David Friedman (Jun 4, 2011)

I know that you guys are starting to abandon your customers due to lack of faith that the units are worth fixing.

In fact until last week they were not and I was certainly not getting any help from my supplier or even from F.W. Webb where he bought the unit.

But this unhappy owner happened to be an MSEE, a good one, and a stuborn one, and decided to find out what was really going on.

In fact - this owner is me - David Friedman - MSEE and founding VP of engineering of Computervision - a long since defunct fortune 500 company who was able to figure it out.

Please see my other post for what I found involving the Bristol compressor starting circuit failure that brought the company down!
---------------------------

But this thread is not about the fix.

What I want to do with this thread - is test out an idea I have been discussing with one of your brother HVAC contractors - who had installed 50 Acadia's.

Gabe Josephs in Littleton Ma (HVAC company who installed 50 all the way back to the original ACHP) was able to contact Duane Hallowell - and verify my assumptions about how the disaster of an engineering mistake took place.

But that was history - and what was important to me was the future. I was able to design a totally old hat and totally reliable 2 wire kickstart type starting system which complied with the Brtistol spec - but didn't make thier mistake.

And now I want to find a way to promlegate this good news and further to make it possible for all of you who installed Acadias - to bring them up to reliable operation - and to be able to continue to maintain them.

What I have in mind is forming some sort of service company - probably connected directly to Gabe's operation in Littleton which will provide quality technical support for any and all Acadia repairs - at a cost that makes the repair worhwhile - and which makes the mini business profitable.

The mini business would guarantee parts avalability, and issue full technical support normally supplied by the original company - now defunct.

What makes this unique is that apparently the quality of this technical support will be much better than from the original company based on my engineering expertise which was able to solve the problem - and based on the accumulated service experience of Gabe Josephs and his fifty Acadia customers.

Does this idea seem reasonable - and would HVAC suppliers that have installed Acadia's please speak up.

Dave Friedman
MSEE


----------

